# 811 receiver Closed-Caption problem



## bp840 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have used Dish Network HD 811 receiver for 3 years. However, I’m always confused by the Closed-Caption problem. The CC didn’t display often in the past and I had to unplug the receiver’s power cord then re-plug it. After acquiring satellite signal and information downloading, the most channels come with the CC. However, it only worked for several days. Sometimes the Closed-Caption disappeared again and I have to unplug and re-plug the power cord again. Moreover, the CC on TNT HD channel (Channel 9420) is never visible even though CC in other channels displayed after re-plug power cord. It is no problem if I connected the receiver to my TV with a non Component or DVI input. Anybody have the experience to solve the problem? Any suggestion will be appreciated!


----------

